# [LIVECD] hwsetup emerge failed

## Inazad

Hi there,

Ive builded a LiveCD and I wanna install hwsetup to get an automatic hardware detection.. Im in chroot and Im trying to install hwsetup and I get this :

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) sys-apps/hwsetup-1.2-r1 to /

 * hwsetup_1.2-7.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                   [ 

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ 

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ 

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ 

 * checking hwsetup_1.2-7.tar.gz ;-) ...                                  [ 

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking hwsetup_1.2-7.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hwsetup-1.2-

ork

 * Applying 1.2-7-dyn_blacklist.patch ...                                 [ 

 * Applying 1.2-3-fastprobe.patch ...                                     [ 

 * Applying 1.2-7-gentoo.patch ...                                        [ 

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hwsetup-1.2-r1/work/hwsetu

2 ...

 * Appending a library link instruction (-lz); libraries to link to should n

e passed through LDFLAGS

i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I/usr/include/kudzu -DBLACKLIST -Wall -fPIC -O2 -mtun

86 -pipe -Wl,-O1 -s -lz -o hwsetup hwsetup.c -lkudzu -lpci

hwsetup.c:55: warning: missing braces around initializer

hwsetup.c:55: warning: (near initialization for 'blacklist[0]')

hwsetup.c: In function 'gen_blacklist':

hwsetup.c:80: warning: passing argument 1 of 'strcpy' from incompatible poin

type

hwsetup.c: In function 'load_mod':

hwsetup.c:580: warning: passing argument 1 of 'modcmp' from incompatible poi

 type

/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libkudzu.a(ddc.o): In function

cProbe':

(.text+0x8c6): undefined reference to `get_edid_supported'

/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libkudzu.a(ddc.o): In function

cProbe':

(.text+0x8d3): undefined reference to `get_edid_info'

/usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libkudzu.a(ddc.o): In function

cProbe':

(.text+0xb11): undefined reference to `vbe_get_vbe_info'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [hwsetup] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/hwsetup-1.2-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2361:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" OPT="${CFLAGS}" CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die 

ke failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if 

vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hwsetup-1.2

temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hwse

1.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-apps/hwsetup-1.2-r1:

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/hwsetup-1.2-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2361:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" OPT="${CFLAGS}" CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die 

ke failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if 

vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hwsetup-1.2

temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hwse

1.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Appending a library link instruction (-lz); libraries to link to should n

e passed through LDFLAGS

```

I really needs this package so anyone gets the solution ? I have already readed the BugZilla for this and nothing...

Thanks

----------

## kevstar31

If you can not find the same problem on bugzilla then post a bug report and then post a link to the bug here.

----------

## likewhoa

see https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=208956

----------

## Inazad

I already read it.

----------

## kevstar31

Try masking that specific version of hwsetup by:

```
echo "=sys-apps/hwsetup-1.2-r1" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

or

Unmasking libkudzu as suggested in the bug report:

```
echo "=sys-libs/libkudzu-1.1.62-r1" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

